# Can plexiglass be cut well with a router???



## shovel (Nov 29, 2009)

Good morning! I'm new to this site- actually searched it out hoping to see if anyone out there has successfully cut plexiglass using a router and a trim bit. I've used a saber saw before, but I want a better looking, more accurate cut. Does anybody out there know how?


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Welcome aboard


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

Some cuts well, some bits can cut it well.Watch the speed, I set the router to max and have a fast feed rate. I use it for jigs all the time (Lexan) and generally have no problems. Sometimes the bits get tangled up as if wrapped with fishing line. Strange stuff.


----------



## Gap_308 (May 2, 2009)

Welcome Bill

I order from this so its a company I know. Lots of places have them. good luck. High tooth count plywood saw blades work for rough cuts also.

Plastic Router Bits: 'O' Flute & Spiral Router Bits for Plastic

Plastic Cutting Saw Blades - Non-Melt Saw Blades for Hard Plastic

Im also into reef aquariums and this site helped alot, the left side of the page has the how to links, I have one of his sumps. 
Melevsreef.com | Acrylic Sumps & Refugiums


----------



## Frank Lee (Nov 29, 2008)

If you want a excellent finish edge, after you are satisfied with thefinish cut ,---use a small torch to heat the edges ( experiment with a scrap piec ) Ihave used this method and it does work. ---Frank Lee


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings and welcome to the router forum. Thank you for joining us.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the forums Bill.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

shovel said:


> Good morning! I'm new to this site- actually searched it out hoping to see if anyone out there has successfully cut plexiglass using a router and a trim bit. I've used a saber saw before, but I want a better looking, more accurate cut. Does anybody out there know how?


Pat Warner uses his router table to joint acrylic in his DVD.

If its good enough for Pat, its good enough for me.

James


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bill

see below

H3009 0 Flute Straight Bit, Single Edge

H3015 0 Flute Spiral Bit, Single Edge

==========



shovel said:


> Good morning! I'm new to this site- actually searched it out hoping to see if anyone out there has successfully cut plexiglass using a router and a trim bit. I've used a saber saw before, but I want a better looking, more accurate cut. Does anybody out there know how?


----------



## Duane867 (Oct 25, 2008)

Do it all the time. 0-flute single straight bit is where its at on the router table and on the table saw I use a thin kerf, 0 off set, triple chip format, 60 tooth, 10" inch blade. Cuts like butta'. Acrylic / plastics blades can get real high real quick though. You can get away with thin kerf 60 - 80 tooth carbide tipped plywood / finish cut blades but its less then ideal for jointing. The off set of the teeth is the monster you want to try and keep in the closet when using a table saw to cut acrylic. That's where you get vibration, hazing, and chipping from. Not to mention undesirable scoring on edges you have to remove before jointing.

Where eye protection, a dust mask, and gloves while cutting. 
It slings crap at you like no other in the form of hot strands while routing, and hot chips while cutting. 
The dust the table saw creates you do not want in your eyes or lungs. 
Picture pouring powder form fiberglass all over you......


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I've never had a problem routing and sawing 1/2" Acrylic. Some types of material have a lower melting point than others and so router speed needs slowing on the lower melting point ones on the other end of the scale go flat out. I've used a radial arm saw, a jig saw, a band saw and even a hack saw! Normal straight cutters have never caused me a problem.


----------



## Duane867 (Oct 25, 2008)

It all depends on the type of fit your looking for I guess.
I build a lot of acrylic fish tanks and saltwater accessories so I need tight straight and uber clean joints so that they will both hold water and cure to full contact strength. 

But if you don't need that ( like 99.9% of the rest of the world other then my self LOL ! ) then yup you can use what ever as long as it works for you.


----------



## bagofdonuts88 (Nov 6, 2009)

O flutes are the ticket. If you are in a hurry or need a one time deal and want to avoid the cost. Cut material to just shy of final size then hose down the material with windex. Use the sharpest bit you have to cut it. Highspeed steel is the way to go for sharpness but not distance.


----------

